# Castle Hill for those that couldn't make it. (pic heavy)



## onthillside (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks T,
Looks like a good crowd showed up.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Vincey (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice pics. THose stein enclosures always amaze me. I love the last one.


----------



## snakelady96 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you soooo much for sharing these pics!  Cant wait till we have one in QLD!


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 12, 2012)

Im in pic 21


----------



## dintony (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 12, 2012)

Vincey said:


> Nice pics. THose stein enclosures always amaze me. I love the last one.



i was talking to Ben about those enclosures. The big white one (made for a member on here) is absolutely spectacular!!


----------



## james.5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wish I could have gone  What type of forgs are they in the 5th picture


----------



## FAY (Feb 12, 2012)

Mark and Pia always have a wonderful display.
Love the Stein enclosures.


----------



## Jason (Feb 12, 2012)

There were some fantastic displays! Unfortunately I only managed to snap 4 shots before the battery on my phone died


----------



## hrafna (Feb 12, 2012)

my daughter decided to let herself behind colin's table to look for some lizards. she also grabbed a jag cross and asked if we could keep it. (told her to put it down or she has to go get a job)


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 12, 2012)

Jason said:


> There were some fantastic displays! Unfortunately I only managed to snap 4 shots before the battery on my phone died



Quality displays there mate :shock: .... bit of an embarrassment compared to the rest of the expo by the looks.


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow! :shock:


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 12, 2012)

Man oh man.....
THanks for these pictures. I am blown away. I think I am going to have to get some racks very very quick before the Illawarra show is on!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 12, 2012)

Jason said:


> There were some fantastic displays! Unfortunately I only managed to snap 4 shots before the battery on my phone died



I am surprised that all those blueys still have their limbs,LOL.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## longqi (Feb 12, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> I couldn't help myself to notice the skinny, emaciated GTP hatchling in the pic #2617. If that was my snake, I would hide it in the darkest corner and never show it to anybody. It's a disgrace to display such a poor looking animal with loose skin hanging on its flanks and a spine like a goat's back.



Without knowing if there was a reason, such as demonstration of a problem feeder, I tend to agree
But also looks like its got a gut full of tucker??
Bit of a strange one


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 12, 2012)

Few pics I took. Sorry about the size. Thought was cool to see a few different geckos that arnt to common. The Milli were really nice the photos dont do them any justice. Spewin I couldnt get their true colours.


----------



## hrafna (Feb 12, 2012)

what i found a little surprising is snake ranch still have the same setup, thought they would have tried something different since they had a pair of het macs stolen from an expo last yr!


----------



## FAY (Feb 12, 2012)

Jason said:


> There were some fantastic displays! Unfortunately I only managed to snap 4 shots before the battery on my phone died



Hmmmmm.....esp that poor albino!


----------



## JungleManSam (Feb 12, 2012)

He only got 4 photos before his phone battery died.


----------



## Shiresnakes (Feb 12, 2012)

Great pics T, thanks for sharing 

Good to see your new camera got some use


----------



## r100boy (Feb 12, 2012)

It was a great show lots available.

Nice photos.


----------



## jinjajoe (Feb 12, 2012)

whose was the Kimberley Bluey ??



MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> I am surprised that all those blueys still have their limbs,LOL.
> Cheers
> Ian



Why would you say that ?? if they were siblings which was more than likely they wouldn't harm eachother.....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 12, 2012)

jinjajoe said:


> whose was the Kimberley Bluey ??



was that the big one marked Not For Sale?


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 12, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> i was talking to Ben about those enclosures. The big white one (made for a member on here) is absolutely spectacular!!



Thanks, i'll post some pics when I get it in tomorrow.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 12, 2012)

It will look awesome, whats going in it?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 12, 2012)

How did everyone go with parking?


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 12, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> It will look awesome, whats going in it?



My yearling bredli, spoilt rotten I think. Just like the first kid in any family


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 12, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> How did everyone go with parking?



We had no probs, but we got there early. there seemed to be alot of people wslking down from ld Northern road as we were leaving.


----------



## spongebob (Feb 12, 2012)

jinjajoe said:


> whose was the Kimberley Bluey ??



The squarepanted blokes


----------



## hrafna (Feb 12, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> How did everyone go with parking?


pulled into the parking right next to the event, someone was leaving, so we got a spot. all in a minute!


----------



## Hyper (Feb 12, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Wish I could have gone...I thought I'd take my car swimming on Friday night, who knew cars didn't like swimming?!?
Now my money's going on the car instead of reps [/FONT]


----------



## 53ERX (Feb 12, 2012)

Photo of the Jungle doesn't do it justice, that thing was a monster, and still SO BRIGHT! I was smitten.
One of the biggest and best I've seen.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 12, 2012)

hrafna said:


> pulled into the parking right next to the event, someone was leaving, so we got a spot. all in a minute!


Well you guys got lucky a lot of people had to park at the show ground as the main carpark was full by about 9:10.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 12, 2012)

jinjajoe said:


> whose was the Kimberley Bluey ??
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say that ?? if they were siblings which was more than likely they wouldn't harm eachother.....



I had a mate of mine that kept a heap of bluey young together & they bit at each other causing considerable damage. Including lost limbs.That is all.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## Troy06 (Feb 12, 2012)

was a good day but i miss the 3day expo bring them back i say


----------



## Jason (Feb 13, 2012)

dickyknee said:


> Quality displays there mate :shock: .... bit of an embarrassment compared to the rest of the expo by the looks.





MrBredli said:


> Wow! :shock:





Grogshla said:


> Man oh man.....
> THanks for these pictures. I am blown away. I think I am going to have to get some racks very very quick before the Illawarra show is on!





MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> I am surprised that all those blueys still have their limbs,LOL.
> Cheers
> Ian





FAY said:


> Hmmmmm.....esp that poor albino!



I don't think I could have stomached standing there taking anymore pics. Probably would have said something I might regret!

My highlights would be the animals in my pic's, the $500 jungle crosses and the chick that got the ****s when I politely pointed out that one of the blues had retained shed on it's foot.


----------



## boogeralby (Feb 13, 2012)

Gee Mr Spongebob.

May I ask where you acquired such a beautiful Kimberly Bluey


----------



## hrafna (Feb 13, 2012)

here are a few of my pics, using a macro lens on the day, i could tell who did their dusting before setting up their stuff!


----------



## killimike (Feb 13, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> How did everyone go with parking?



I knew it was gonna be crap, so wanted to get there before 9.... I was late, but got one of the last three or so spots around 9:10. After that it really was on for young and old...

Glad someone snapped some pics of the sphyrurus too


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## killimike (Feb 14, 2012)

Great pics Ben! Very representative  ... except for those last two


----------



## No-two (Feb 14, 2012)

That chondro looks horrible, poor thing. I generally try get to the sydney ones looks like I missed a good one.


----------



## Ariande (Feb 15, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


>



YAAAAY there's my enclosure on the right!! All kinds of awesome Ben, I'll be uploading photos of it soon. My snake is LOVING the space!

Also... Lol at you trying to eat the croc!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 15, 2012)

Great pics Ben, I love pic 23. Was the snake striking or just having a yawn? Great pic either way. Who had that GTP?


----------



## lizardloco (Feb 15, 2012)

W.T.BUY said:


>




What species is this?




Just_Plain_Nuts said:


>



Who is this breeder?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 15, 2012)

The breeder was DoLittle farm


----------



## lizardloco (Feb 15, 2012)

^ Thanks heaps...
I kept on forgetting just to look up at the breeders name...this one anyway...


----------



## phoebe (Feb 15, 2012)

Haha wow, dumbest photo of me ever


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 15, 2012)

gidgee skink


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 15, 2012)

onthillside said:


> View attachment 238122



What type of frogs are they? do they stay brown or are they just normal green tree frogs that have changed color?
Never seen brown ones before.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 15, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Great pics Ben, I love pic 23. Was the snake striking or just having a yawn? Great pic either way. Who had that GTP?


the snake was striking, he was a little stressed, i got the breeder to lift the cloth of his enclosure so i could take the pic. He had it covered up to settle him. I don't know who had the GTP, it looked like it was about to shed, still beautiful though



lizardloco said:


> What species is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dolittle farms, great diamonds



phoebe said:


> Haha wow, dumbest photo of me ever



who were you?? snake ranch?


----------



## spongebob (Feb 15, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> What type of frogs are they? do they stay brown or are they just normal green tree frogs that have changed color?
> Never seen brown ones before.



Centralian Tree frogs -L.gilleni I believe


----------



## Ryant16 (Feb 15, 2012)

What was the going price on albino olives?


----------



## Wiganov (Feb 15, 2012)

spongebob said:


> Centralian Tree frogs -L.gilleni I believe



Spot on. They were lovely, too, but we were on a mission to get my six-year-old son frogs and he liked the *really* green ones.


----------



## phoebe (Feb 17, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> who were you?? snake ranch?


Yep!


----------



## DDM86 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi guys, here's a video and some photos I made for a Spanish reptile forum. I enjoyed a lot! Aussie rules [video=youtube;R0UbGYTFU8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0UbGYTFU8s[/video]
























More photos to come...Sorry for the poor quality video :?


----------



## zulu (Feb 17, 2012)

DDM86 said:


> Hi guys, here's a video and some photos I made for a Spanish reptile forum. I enjoyed a lot! Aussie rules [video=youtube;R0UbGYTFU8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0UbGYTFU8s[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cant keep a good man down Senior Cermakio LOL

Quick quick catch the grasshopper !!!!!


----------



## NotoriouS (Feb 17, 2012)

Was too busy looking around to take pictures - managed to get a couple though before I left


----------



## Sutto82 (Feb 17, 2012)

spongebob said:


> Centralian Tree frogs -L.gilleni I believe



Awesome little frogs, we have these along with some Mags. When the morph the look similar to Mags, but as they grow the Mags get greener and a little bit bigger.


----------



## DDM86 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## zulu (Feb 17, 2012)

View attachment 238823
Lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 17, 2012)

DDM86 said:


>



One of these is mine!!!


----------



## dadaman (Feb 17, 2012)

Rather than start a new thread, I may as well add my piccys. Haven't had time to clean them up. Pretty hard taking good pictures through glass or perspex with hand marks all over them.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 17, 2012)

zulu said:


> View attachment 238823
> Lol




Is that a mouse or a rat?


----------



## zulu (Feb 17, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> Is that a mouse or a rat?



Senior Rat LOL


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 17, 2012)

zulu said:


> Senior Rat LOL



Any particular species?


----------



## DDM86 (Feb 17, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> One of these is mine!!!


They were gorgeous! Nice color and pattern  



Ramsayi said:


> Any particular species?


That's a Mexican one. I'm from Spain (EU) but still quite disrespectful to me anyway.


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 17, 2012)

What was the average price of a hatchling bredli?


----------



## NotoriouS (Feb 17, 2012)

MontyTheBredl said:


> What was the average price of a hatchling bredli?



I saw a couple for $100 near the end of the day


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 17, 2012)

damn thats cheap!!!!


----------



## Josh1321995 (Feb 19, 2012)

onthillside said:


> View attachment 238110
> View attachment 238113
> View attachment 238115
> View attachment 238120
> ...


haha i bought this one  (if this pic didn't work then it's photo #10)


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 19, 2012)

wow wow wow


----------



## Greywolfe (Feb 19, 2012)

Luke had nice presentation boxes for his snakes - twas nice to see that little bit of effort


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 19, 2012)

dadaman said:


> Rather than start a new thread, I may as well add my piccys. Haven't had time to clean them up. Pretty hard taking good pictures through glass or perspex with hand marks all over them.



that neonate GTP looks SHOCKING!


----------



## james.5 (Feb 19, 2012)

spongebob said:


> Centralian Tree frogs -L.gilleni I believe



Are they a moph or do they change colour because when I googled them I only saw green ones?

I told myself I wouldn't get caught up in all this expo talk and photos - If only their were something like this in Tassie...


----------



## Raddy318 (Feb 19, 2012)

dadaman said:


> Rather than start a new thread, I may as well add my piccys. Haven't had time to clean them up. Pretty hard taking good pictures through glass or perspex with hand marks all over them.



pic 21 i my olive bought 2 of them of shane! stokked with them.


----------

